# Will having 2 crates for new puppy render crate training ineffective?



## novafan (Dec 1, 2016)

We have a new puppy joining our family very soon and we definitely want to do crate training. I want the puppy to sleep in our room though which is upstairs. I also want to have a crate downstairs in our general living area, where I will spend most of the day with the puppy. 

I had decided to go with an airline crate (as we will need one anyway), but I definitely do not need two airline (plastic style) crates. Therefore, I would do a metal wire style crate for the second location. 

Is having two locations and two different kinds of crates setting us up for failure with our new puppy. He will be 14 weeks old when he joins us. If it's not a problem, would the best set up be to have the plastic (airline approved) style crate in our bedroom and the more open, wire style in the family living area? 

I'm very much a new dog mom here, so I need all of advice I can get!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Two crates (or, two locations sometimes) didn't seem to make any difference in house training for a foster puppy that I had for a month from the ages of about 12 weeks to 15/16 weeks.

At 14 weeks, he's likely to be starting to get the concept of house training and at least won't need to pee quite as often as a 8 week old pup. He will probably be OK with one middle of the night potty break. 

As for the style in either location, it probably doesn't matter much either way unless the puppy shows a real preference. Airline style in the bedroom means you can put it next to your bed and use the top for a nightstand for your phone/glasses/clock/other lightweight item

When you're home, you'll probably only crate him during things like mealtimes, when cooking or cleaning, and when you otherwise cannot be "eyes on"


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

I had a bedroom crate and a mud room crate and had no issues with crate training my boy. One was plastic, one was wire.


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

I've always used 2 crates, because hauling one crate up and down the stairs is a pain. Never had a problem with crate training. One started out as plastic (I have several sizes and just kept switching them out as Riley grew), before switching to a soft crate in the bedroom, the downstairs crate was wire. Eventually we dispensed with crates altogether and he has his dog beds, upstairs and downstairs.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

It won't affect your training, don't worry! If anything, it'll make it easier for you


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Nope it won't matter. My second dog had two crates and did just fine. And I think having different styles is good for them. We only have wire crates and when my dogs need to be in plastic crates (like at a training facility where that's the only type available) they are both hesitant to go in them because it's not what they're used to.


----------

